# kerdi board???anyone seen it or have it yet



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

man this whole kerdi board thing is for the birds. Still they cant produce it??? Had 2 sold jobs with it. But its hard to sell it to a HO and they love it but ya cant produce it. I had a shower sold. The HO loved it and I told them it would be on between theese dates. And now still no board. Schulter is making us look like liars and bad hacks. The HO are interested in the product and they are re arranging their lives for us to work in their home. Hell the one guy took off a week from work. So he lost his paid vacation for no show of a product. I was called a liar and hack by them. Gee why i am startint to belive in the whole board thing anything more at all.

I also heard they are still making the board???and will be made as orderes come in. Wish Schulter would give us a update from orange koolaide land once and foreall.. Or maybe they should give everyone a free shower kit to try for being patient. We know canada has it.but what about the good ole USA..

I guess I will just go back to my one and only trust worthy manufactuer. that produces what they say when they say. Nothing like laticrete and hydroban.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

You want them to fix their product so you won't be called a liar and a hack?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah well this HO researched the whole board and was set on using it. keepo hearing its gonna be here this date and that. They (schulter) are having problems then they need to post it on their webpage


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> yeah well this HO researched the whole board and was set on using it. keepo hearing its gonna be here this date and that. They (schulter) are having problems then they need to post it on their webpage


So how does that make you a liar and a hack? And, if a customer called you that due to something beyond your control, then you are probably better off without that customer. 

If you have not been able to get the stuff Ope, why do you keep on selling it?

Not trying to be a jerk, just trying to understand.

I'm attending a Kerdi Board seminar Friday, I'll ask what the deal is.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have seen sporadic reports of distributors getting _some_.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

funny thing is greg i know you are not a jerk. I wanted to be the first one to use in jacksonville. The first job i sold and couldnt wait so I did the plywood countertops..The second job the HO researched when i explained kedri to him for his shower. Then i get a email and he wants kerdi board. I belive in the product yes. But ya have to have it to use it for say. Yeah i am venting its what we do ya know.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got two showers to do ten days from now. Schluter didn't have the 96 x 48 sheets, so I had to go with 64 x 48" sheets. Means one joint to tape, but at least I'm getting it.

Some HO are very up on current products. Those who want Schluter, want it. This HO tried to get another price on their project, and could not find another certified installer.

Bonus for me, 'cause I charged them large. :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't think I'll use it on total bath remodels. But if I'm doing just a custom shower, I'll consider it. Price will really determine the path. I just saw yesterday my beloved DensArmor is $16.xx per 4x8 sheet 

I also received pricing for 3'x5'x1/2" wedi Panel for $37. Kinda hard to choose Kerdi-Board when you see that.






oh yeah...and it's actually available :clap:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I went to the Kerdi Board seminar, while I think the stuff is great I don't see that great of a benefit in using it in a shower instead of standard Kerdi.
It is the structural aspects of it that will be the most beneficial, such as building walls, benches tub decks, curbs etc.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I went with the kerdi in the showers because it's fast.

Cuts easy, screw it on, tape your corners and you're done.

I tried to do a price comparison between using the Kerdi board and Kerdi over another substrate, and I don't think there's too much difference in cost.

It's the time saved that is the factor.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> I wanted to be the first one to use in jacksonville


a little birdie told me a few already did some installs in Florida. 

contact your Rep :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah well to be honest i wont kiss a reps 6....and I would pay for the stuff i am not out for something free and off to the next. Funny how its still not out and we are at the end of june. My rep doesnt call me. he calls everyone else and people that wont even use it. i dont have time to chase lost sheep or count owls. I have work that needs to be done. i asked if anyone has seen it in a wharehouse. That is what the thread is about not jabs at other people.




where is the eject button Angus?????


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dan, 

Our little site here isn't so fancy. We don't have no stinkin buttons.




We only have cool signs:







:clap:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Dan, 

seems you are familiar with the eject button on tile forums


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

No eject buttons here....


Just cool signs.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Brian, and Dan, you two should either get a room, or avail yourselves of this useful tool.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

huh, what did you say ? :laughing:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I **** hair you. :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

right this whole thread was a topic not a train wreck. this is not a mud box or anything. I was asking a true question. Yes am right to the point. Thats the way it should be. I was honestly asking if anyone esle out there has physicly seen the stuff stocked up in a building. yes I know they are having issues getting it out and such. I am not bashing them.

But hey greg I dont need a room. I just need to shut the door. I need to write a book to many people follow me around.....security security:laughing:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

edited


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Jacksonville florida now has kerdi board. Safer to exact... will try and get pictures of it int he am and post them tommorrow..


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

its here


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Well I'll be damned...


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah its here............packaged wierd.....but hey it made it so woohoooo...shame I just preped out a shower with permabase last week


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone actually seen Kerdi-Fix drop in price like was promised back in March?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

no but i hear bostik makes it and they have a similar product. And schulter didnt say a total no for it


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The rumor was Bostik was gonna start manufacturing it for them instead of importing from Europe. 

I do have a link to the Bostik version somewhere on here. IIRC, $9??????

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/shower-install-question-77808/#post930168


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

brian ceramictec is the who said the number and model...maybe he will lurk in. seeing how hes a good friend of the rep. And gets inside tips


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Angus has got you covered. Bostik's 70-03A :shutup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Update - well, have to do 2 walk in showers on Saturday. The distributor promised my supplier the kerdi board would be in on June 16.

Still not in, and my guy cannot get a straight answer out of them. Also, they had no knowledge of the stainless screws and washers needed for the install. WTF !! 

So I'll cover with cement board and use kerdi membrane. Schluter, or someone is really dropping the ball here.

How are we supposed to sell the product when we can't even get it ?

Tomorrow I'm calling the head Canadian rep whom I met at the Schluter course and rant, and rant, and rant............

Now I feel better :thumbsup:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

katoman said:


> How are we supposed to sell the product when we can't even get it ?


that's the problem, people are putting the cart in front of the horse.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I inquired at Daltile today. They have no idea about availability or pricing. :sad:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Kato


cement board and kerdi???? i thought schulter wanted sheetrock or densheild as a wall before the kerdi???? tell me if I am wrong i have a hard time hearing things sometimes.


the whole kerdi board is a great idea great product. But egt it ready and stocked before ya roll out the yellow brick road for it..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> cement board and kerdi???? i thought schulter wanted sheetrock or densheild as a wall before the kerdi???? tell me if I am wrong i have a hard time hearing things sometimes.


I would use CBU before DensShield. I never understood why someone would put up a waterproof board and then waterproof it :blink:

There are some areas (Canada?) that require CBU as a substrate in a wet location. You don't get the choice. If those who write building codes would wake up and realize the substrate is not as important as the waterproofing, maybe there would be showers that lasted more than 5 years.

Personally, I use DensArmor & then Kerdi. :notworthy


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Ceramictec said:


> that's the problem, people are putting the cart in front of the horse.


Ding Ding Ding! Winner winner, chicken dinner. Everybody bitching about it has only themselves to blame for selling a product you can't yet put your hands on. New products are like this all the time. Allow the supply side to get the kinks worked out before you go runnin off tryin to set the damned world on fire.:laughing:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Allow the supply side to get the kinks worked out before you go runnin off tryin to set the damned world on fire.:laughing:


 Exactamundo! :thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah angus i like densarmour too. But lowes doesnt sell it anymore. But like liquid membrane better to be honest. I can work the corners and have less build up.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Just curious, what's the perm rating of Hydro Barrier?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I've got the retail price list at work. Schluter sent me an email with the list pricing for download. For some reason you can't download the pricelist off the US site like you can with the other countries, but the direct link works. I'll post it here Monday. Daltile usually sells Schluter products at 30%-35% off the list price if they are stocking it or order it in for you on their normal truck. Special orders only get a 10%-12% discount. I was pricing some for myself yesterday. a 48"X64"x1/2" sheet came out to about $52.00. Of course we are a retailer so our markup would go on that before it reached the end user. To me the sizing seems oddball for the US. A standard 3X5 shower will have a bit of wasted material as a result of this.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> Just curious, what's the perm rating of Hydro Barrier?



Laticrete is too forthcoming with their info. The only thing I could find with Hydro Ban was 1.247 perm. Didn't specify at what thickness.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Laticrete is too forthcoming with their info. The only thing I could find with Hydro Ban was 1.247 perm. Didn't specify at what thickness.


I can only assume, since Hydro Barrier is cheaper the perm rating is even higher.

It is my understanding that anything over 1.0 is not considered a vapor barrier. 

Also, liquid membranes only achieve their specified rating when applied at the specified thickness. How many actually use a wet film thickness gauge to be certain of this?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> Also, liquid membranes only achieve their specified rating when applied at the specified thickness.


That's _exactly _why I prefer the fabric membrane. No guessing. No testing. 100% waterproof every time!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Update - so we go to do these two showers on Saturday. It's a 2 1/2 hr. drive.

One shower has drywall on two walls, and plywood on the other. For structural reasons, apparently.

The other shower has cement board, but the drywaller put a screw through one of the pipes while installing the board.

So we only got to do one shower. What a cluster **** I installed it with the correct thinset.

I am only doing the Schluter. They already have their own tile setter. And glad for it. And glad I charged them large. Now it's an extra trip down there.

If I had the kerdi board, we could have done them both in one day, and no plumbing pipes to repair. :thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

greg I check mine. Nothing against kerdi at all. I tried it and with my hand missing the finger its hard for me to do corner with that material. A liquid membrane is alot quick for me with my hand.


but hey we all have our favorites. Maybe if the rep would call me alot I would use them more for say. I want to try nobel seal soon as well and that is more than kerdi.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*wedi and Kerdi*

I was thinking about using a preformed 32" x 60" schluter pan and drain with wedi walls. Is this crazy?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well i feel like I vandilize my showers with a kedri drain doing hydroban and hydro barrier showers


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jhammer7 said:


> I was thinking about using a preformed 32" x 60" schluter pan and drain with wedi walls. Is this crazy?


 What's next, dogs and cats playing together?????

jk, that's fine. But you will still need Kerdi to cover the pan. You'll need Kerdi-Band (or similar) for the pan/wall transition too.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

What would be the advantage of using a Schluter tray, with Wedi walls?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wedi Panels are readily available....and as far as I can surmise, cheaper too.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Availability alone is the main advantage? 

Is there any evidence to suggest Wedi panels, and Kerdi membrane will form a water tight seal?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

dont know unless ya try it gregO.... I can get wedi and kerdi board now here...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I would assume that if Kerdi-Band would form a waterproof seal over Ditra seams, it should also with Wedi Panel. 
To really make sure, you could use Kerdi-Fix to seal the top of the Kerdi-Band on the Wedi Panel.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

My gut feeling is that Kerdi would prolly seal to Wedi panels, but I'd want to test it before use, and by then I'd have drywall and Kerdi up, and hangin' tile. 

I *would* feel better using Kerdi Fix to make the connection. That's how I connect Noble Niches to Kerdi membrane.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

My local stocks wedi, it's lighter, but not cheaper. I like the schluter drain connection.

Fyi, just found a replacement husky motor for my saw for $75. good as new.

J


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

drywall, kerdi, kerdi drain, sand & portland


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

HS345 said:


> Also, liquid membranes only achieve their specified rating when applied at the specified thickness. How many actually use a wet film thickness gauge to be certain of this?


don't need one if you use a square or V notched trowel like most liquids recommend.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Here is the price list I promised, if a bit late! I just talked to the Daltile rep for my area. He is estimating 25%-30% but they haven't started stocking it in many locations yet.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6392841/KERDI-BOARD-PriceList.pdf


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Has anybody used or thought about using the 2" thick stuff for counter tops yet? If it works the way it says they do that seems like a no-brainer, or is there something I am missing?

No plywood, no layers or tile underlayment, just cut the panel to size, cut out some sink holes and tile it?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, Mike. That is one of its intended uses.

http://www.schluterkerdiboard.com/kitchen-worktops.aspx


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah I had the perfect countertop to do but they still couldnt get it... But yeah it would have saved prob 6 hours of time............Plus the sink cut out would have been quick and easy


----------

